# Recommendations wanted for Manual Focus Lenses to use with the EOS-M



## Cb33 (Jul 7, 2013)

One of the exciting things to me about owning an EOS-M is that I can now use almost any lens ever made in almost any mount. Thanks to the short distance between the sensor plane and mount I can use optics-free adapters and play with some good old glass. 

The only problem is that I'm a little overwhelmed by all the options. So, I would love to hear some suggestions for which lenses to look for. I'm open to any suggestions but I'm especially interested in lenses for stills over video, prefer fast, and would want a fixed aperture on zooms. I guess size and weight might factor in too, since the M is so nicely diminutive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2013)

WDYWTS?

I think from now on, I'll just post the above in response to questions like this one. 

Oh, the acronym? What Do You Want To Shoot?

There are lots of great MF lenses, but if portraits are your thing, a wide angle prime isn't a very good option for you. Then again, I suppose there are some people who wander through the hardware store and pick out a new tool, then figure out what to pound/torque/rout/scrape/etc. If that's you, I'm sure MF lens collectors will be along with suggestions (which will often be the right tool for what _they_ WTS).


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> WDYWTS?



Yes, I was pretty vague, but I find good regular use for focal lengths ranging from 10mm to 135mm (on a crop body). I enjoy shooting a wide variety of subjects. Plus, I may be able to find some good deals which would allow me to experiment beyond that. 

Maybe intentionally vague is still bad, though. So, to answer you question I mostly shoot portraits and environmental portraits. My most used focal lengths are in the 40-85mm range on a 60D. 

But, I really am open to suggestions across the board. One of the great joys of photography is the endless possibilities, after all.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 7, 2013)

WDYWTS would have been my first question also but don't think you have to limit your shooting to MF only. With the Canon adapter you can shoot with AF lenses also. 

With regard to MF lenses, I've found the Zeiss 35 f2.0 and 50 f2.0 nice to work with but a bit heavy for such a small body. The lens will rest in your hand and you can use your finger tips to focus. The heavier the lens the harder it is to prevent blur so I'd go as light as possible.

I haven't tried but Canon's 17-40 is a versatile lens and extremely light weight. Have fun!


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> WDYWTS?



I'm guessing for Cb33 playing around with old manual lenses is probably less about a specific shooting goal and more about just playing around with old manual lenses 

My M arrives Tuesday. I've already got a Canon FD adapter and Canon FL 50mm f/3.5 plus life size converter on their way from eBay. At home I've got 2 FL lenses (my uncle's old kit) to play with in addition to the one on its way. Cb33 - I'll report back here on whether or not I think the FL 135 f/2.5 or FL 50 make decent or unique portrait lenses. I liked the 50mm macro images I saw on a guy's blog, and the 50mm was cheap so I grabbed it. He was using it with m4/3. I have no idea what to expect from the 135.

I've been combing eBay for weird or unique FD/FL lenses. Then there's Nikkor, m42, Leica...this M is going to be more fun then I thought.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 8, 2013)

Almost forgot: came across this link while Googling a particular lens to find out if it was any good. Might help you sort through interesting options:

http://anusf.anu.edu.au/~aab900/photography/cameras/whatlens.htm


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 8, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > WDYWTS?
> ...



Exactly. I've got an FD/FL to EF-M adapter on the way, too. I only own a couple FD lenses to play with (FDn 50mm 1.8 and a inexpensive zoom), but I'm still excited. I know there is much more out there, and I'm on the hunt. Thanks for the forthcoming report.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 8, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> Almost forgot: came across this link while Googling a particular lens to find out if it was any good. Might help you sort through interesting options:
> 
> http://anusf.anu.edu.au/~aab900/photography/cameras/whatlens.htm



Thanks, that link has lots of useful information.


----------

